# hi att all!! ciao!



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

hi at all from italy!
I am very happy to enter in this forum  
I buy a 2002 225 coupe quattro ttc model on this september 11!!
I am too happyyyy :lol: 
my tt is all black, black glasses and 18 rims!
some pics:
































ps I have the first problem with manometer of fuel and water temperature


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Benvenuto alla TT-tribuna

siamo molto felici di accoglierlo favorevolmente al nostro luogo meraviglioso

_Not sure if that makes sense but hey I tried _


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

grazie del benvenuto! 
(thanks for the welcome)
guys i hope to ask for parts for my tt  
i have some small problem..my original gear knob is orrible(very bad conditions) :? 
my water temperature and my fuel level gauges are crazy!


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Benvenuto alla TT-tribuna
> 
> siamo molto felici di accoglierlo favorevolmente al nostro luogo meraviglioso
> 
> _Not sure if that makes sense but hey I tried _


your traductor is not too bad :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

skynet said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Benvenuto alla TT-tribuna
> ...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car. 8) You gauge problem sounds like the dreaded dash pod failure, have a search round on here for more info. As for the gear knob have a look at the forge website, they do some nice aftermarket replacements.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum


thank you


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum nice looking car.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

keith said:


> wellcome to the forum nice looking car.


thanks...it's work in project!


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site, loving those wheels.


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

hollistn said:


> Welcome to the site, loving those wheels.


thanks..I have this ones:
http://www.tswwheels.it/ita/catalogo.asp?C=40
:wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the Forum


----------



## skynet (Sep 18, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Welcome along to the Forum


thanks


----------

